# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Творчество дилетанта Анатолия Абрадушк

## ama0715

Если кто заинтересуется творчеством дилетанта-самоучки,прощу сюда:WWW: http://music.lib.ru/editors/a/abradushkin_a_m и сюда:http://ama0715.rutube.ru/. А если будут какие-нибудь коментарии, буду премного благодарен. С уважением к форумчанам ама. Всех с наступающим Новым 2010 годом! Всем здоровья и громадных творческих успехов!

----------


## tamara rabe

Дилетантка в интернете, увы, не смогла послушать творчество дилетанта по указанной ссылке... :rolleyes: Подскажите кто-нибудь - как это сделать на уровне "ткни туда - будет то."

----------


## ama0715

Спасибо, Тамара, за прояаленный интерес. Попробуйте так:скопируйте http://music.lib.ru/editors/a/abradu...a_m/stat.shtml далее вставьте в поисе в Яндексе -откроется окно: Перейти на music.lib.ru. Ткнете  music.lib.ru попадете на мою статистику. А там выбирайте и скачивайте. А видеоклипы: наберите в поиске "О пользователе ama0715. Если, что не так пишите. С уважением ама

----------


## tamara rabe

Жаль... Всё функционирует до клика на "прослушать". Мой комп. почему-то сразу выскакивает из интернета...:frown:

----------


## ama0715

С Новым годом, Тамара! Всех Вам благ! Очень сожалею что не получается. Кликнуть надо на мп3, которое находится в скобкакх рядом с "прослушать". Или попробуйте выйти но мою основную страничку (кликнув "Абрадушкин Анатолий Михайлович" - вверху странички "стастистика". Далее, где рекомендуются для первой прослушки, например, "Бал" -рядом кликните, где в скобках (mp3), откроется окошко "загрузка файла" - кликнуть  "загрузить". Почему у Вас не получается, не знаю. Меня давно уже слушают и ставят оценки, что видно по стастистике и по отзывам. Но если Вам хватит терпения, думаю, что в моем творчестве вы для себя что-нибудь найдете! Чем смогу помочь -буду стараться. А если у Вас в друзьях есть спец, который владеет компом, он все это быстро откроет. Не огорчайтесь, главное!

----------


## aigul

*ama0715*, нууу на дилетанта вы не похожи ! Очень душевно! Респект!!!! :Aga:

----------


## ama0715

Спасибо, Айгюль, за добрые слова. Буду рад услышать, что же Вам понравилось, тогда смогу посоветовать, что еще прослушать, т.к. знаю, как все ограничены во времени. С наступившим Новым годом! Счастья Вам от всей души!

----------


## aigul

*ama0715*, очень понравилась песня "Туманные дожди". Я почему то сразу выбрала её.  :Aga: 

И вас с наступившим новым годом! Творческих вам успехов и здоровья!!!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

:wink: Видимо, мой avast слишком бдительный...  :Aga:  Вылетаю из сети при любой попытке прослушать.kuku

----------


## luudvig

> Видимо, мой avast слишком бдительный...


Томочка,ваш avast дилетантов не пропускает:biggrin:



> Если кто заинтересуется творчеством дилетанта-самоучки,


Таких дилетантов, да на смену всей той шушере,шо щас на эстраде,тогда на сценах,по радио и на тв музыка зазвучит. :Ok:

----------


## ama0715

Айгюль,"Туманные дожди" давнишняя песня. У меня есть видеоклип этой песни. Его можно просмотреть на моей страничке: "о пользователе ама0715 на RuTube.

Luudvig , большое спасибо за оценку. Я всегда считаю, что каждый может что-то найти для себя. Спасибо также за пожелание. С уважением ама

----------


## aigul

*ama0715*,Я как раз клип смотрела на Рутубе

----------

